# Mit einem leisen Knallen öffnet sich die Tür der Eissporthalle.



## Emmanuel27

Puede ser correcto también: "Con un suave crujido, se abre la puerta de la pista de hielo."
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ja!


----------



## anahiseri

No, "knallen" no es "crujir". Es un ruido más puntual, explosivo. Podría ser "estallar". Cierto que es un poco contradictorio lo de "leise" con "knallen", pero es lo que pone.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Cierto que es un poco contradictorio lo de "leise" con "knallen", pero es lo que pone.



Wie Recht du hast, der Satz ist wahrlich etwas "widersinnig/widersprüchlich", wird eine Tür generell mit einem "lauten Knall" zugeschlagen und ein "leiser Knall" klingt fast so abstrus wie ein "lautes Schweigen" !!!


----------



## ayuda?

Sí.
La puerta se abre de/con un portazo (ligero/suave).


----------



## Marsianitoh

ayuda? said:


> Sí.
> La puerta se abre de/con un portazo (ligero/suave).


Lo siento pero "portazo" solo sirve cuando hablamos de cerrar una puerta o cuando golpea repetidamente por el viento, por ejemplo. portazo - Definición - WordReference.com
Además la idea de un portazo suave me resulta un tanto contradictoria.


----------



## Tonerl

Marsianitoh said:


> _*Lo siento pero "portazo" solo sirve cuando hablamos de cerrar una puerta*_. portazo - Definición - WordReference.com
> Además la idea de un portazo suave me resulta un tanto contradictoria.



* wird eine Tür generell mit einem "lauten Knall" zugeschlagen !!! *


----------



## ayuda?

Entonces, ¿qué tal? —La puerta se abre de golpe/de un golpe ligero


----------

